# PCGH 11/2013; Finde den CD-Key für Supreme Commander 2 nicht!



## Tim1974 (27. Oktober 2013)

*PCGH 11/2013; Finde den CD-Key für Supreme Commander 2 nicht!*

Hallo,

heute habe ich besagte Ausgabe gekauft und erst Steam installiert damit ich dann Supreme Commander 2 installieren kann. Bei der Installation wurde ich nach dem CD-Key gefragt, den ich aber weder auf der DVD noch auf deren Papierhülle finden konnte. Auch in der Ausgabe hab ich ihn (bisher) nicht gefunden! 

MfG.
Tim


----------



## mayo (27. Oktober 2013)

Das war so ein kleines eingeklebt Blatt,  ziemlichlich in de Mitte.  Ca DIN A7 Größe.  Schau mal nach ob s bei dir eventuell rausgerissen wurde.


----------



## Jeretxxo (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGH 11/2013; Finde den CD-Key für Supreme Commander 2 nicht!*

Den findest du zwischen den Seiten 66 & 67, so wie es auf Seite 7 im Aufmacher der Heft DVD auch beschrieben steht.

Wenn er nicht dort ist, hat ihn wer anderes.^^


----------



## mmayr (27. Oktober 2013)

Gefunden?


----------



## leckerbier (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGH 11/2013; Finde den CD-Key für Supreme Commander 2 nicht!*

Er muss erstmal durchblättern.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGH 11/2013; Finde den CD-Key für Supreme Commander 2 nicht!*

Jo, danke!

Es war so, als ich heute früh den PC ausmachte, hab ich das Heft ohnehin nochmal zur Hand genommen und drinn gelesen und siehe da, ich hab die besagte Seite gefunden! 
Aber leicht zu finden fand ich die nicht, hatte irgendwie auch keinen Hinweis dazu im Heft gesehen. Na wahrscheinlich war ich so auf das Spiel fixiert, daß ich nicht aufmerksam gelesen habe.


----------

